# aquaClear 110 impeller removal?



## nao (Jan 23, 2011)

So i just bought a aquaclear 110 HOB - for -$2.50  - i luv thrift stores -so i found internet manual-removed motor- but i can't get the impeller out --is there a trick? should i fill with water(soften scaly stuff?) or use plyers and be assertive? or just put it back together and see if it works, its clean but looks like its been sitting awhile, i just don't want jam/brake impeller/motor


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

you mean the pin shaft or the impeller? The impeller should come out easily. It won't break the motor. It is magnetic driven.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Twist while pulling usually does the job


----------



## nao (Jan 23, 2011)

i was pulling on the metal -pin shaft- oops- have now removed impeller- came out quite easy if you pull the right thing. are there any special tricks/ solutions to clean or lubricate old impellers?


----------



## nao (Jan 23, 2011)

theres a little bit o rust showing in impeller holding place, is sanding impeller ok?-there is one small but very shiney spot on impeller(at bottom - 1/4 of way around)--well even if dos'nt work i have a good magnet


----------

